# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > گفتگو: کاربرد ریاضی مهندسی در مهندسی کامپیوتر

## Arashdn

سلام دوستان
سال نو مبارک

من برای درس ریاضی مهندسیم باید یه تحقیق انجام بدم از کاربرد تبدیل فوریه در مهندسی کامپیوتر (فرقی نمیکنه در چه زمینه ای باشه ،نرم افزار - سخت افزار - آیتی یا هر موضوعی که به کامپیوتر ربط پیدا کنه)
مشکل اصلیم اینه که نمیدونم در چه موضوعی تحقیق کنم :اشتباه: 

نمیخوام چیز خیلی پیچیده ای باشه و یه ارائه در حد 20 دقیقه اینا میخوام ...

به نظرتون روی چه موضوعی کار کنم؟

ممنون

----------


## silverfox

توی پردازش تصویر فکر می کنم کاربرد داشته باشه این لینک رو ببین و این

----------


## Arashdn

> توی پردازش تصویر فکر می کنم کاربرد داشته باشه این لینک رو ببین و این


ممنون
موضوع دیگه ای هم هست که بشه روش کار کرد؟
خودمم فکر پردازش تصویر بودم ، ولی استاد خیلی موافقت نکرد باهام .....

----------


## silverfox

audio signal processing  هست، یه زمانی هم یادمه یکی می خواست UPS طراحی کنه برای تبدیل یه شکل موج به شکل موج مربعی با فوریه کار داشت یا یه همچین چیزایی درست نمی دونم.

----------


## Arashdn

> audio signal processing  هست، یه زمانی هم یادمه یکی می خواست UPS طراحی کنه برای تبدیل یه شکل موج به شکل موج مربعی با فوریه کار داشت یا یه همچین چیزایی درست نمی دونم.


والا اینم منبع خیلی خاصی براش پیدا نکردم و یه خورده هم سنگینه :ناراحت: 
عجب دردسری شد این تحقیق :افسرده:

----------


## Arashdn

any other help ?????

----------


## mwpy20

جسارتا تبدیل فوریه بلدی چون این چیزایی که دوستان گفتن کاربرد هایه فوریه است حالا پیشنهاد منم تو شبکه فصل 2 لایه فیزیکی کتاب اقای تننبام  یا تو امواج مایکرو ویو و برخورد با موانع هستش که دومی خیلی پیچیده است

----------


## Mojtaba.Shateri

> سلام دوستان
> سال نو مبارک
> 
> من برای درس ریاضی مهندسیم باید یه تحقیق انجام بدم از کاربرد تبدیل فوریه در مهندسی کامپیوتر (فرقی نمیکنه در چه زمینه ای باشه ،نرم افزار - سخت افزار - آیتی یا هر موضوعی که به کامپیوتر ربط پیدا کنه)
> مشکل اصلیم اینه که نمیدونم در چه موضوعی تحقیق کنم
> 
> نمیخوام چیز خیلی پیچیده ای باشه و یه ارائه در حد 20 دقیقه اینا میخوام ...
> 
> به نظرتون روی چه موضوعی کار کنم؟
> ...


به لینکهای زیر یه سربزنی خالی از لطف نیست :  :لبخند: 
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...6091027AAXCDCh 
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~vazirani/s99cs294/

----------

